# Rear Diffuser



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

I would love to see this also, great thread crony!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> Anyone on here have rear diffuser dual single?whats the quality like? pics? DIY step by step installation?


Any One??


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

guess not...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Give me a month or two and ill be a test dummy for this.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

sounds good thanks


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am fairly certain though that I've seen someone on this forum that's done it, though it may have been an Australian and im not sure how similar they are.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I was going to do it, but seeing as i have an RS it would be pointless. In order to put the diffuser on then you need a non-RS bumper to attach it too.


And for a DIY, im pretty sure it's just a screw/bolt on from the bottom


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

A friend of mine in Germany did it!
He'll send me some pics later on so I can post them here!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

as promised...my friend's Cruze with an added lip spoiler, rear diffuser and a blacked out roof!!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> as promised...my friend's Cruze with an added lip spoiler, rear diffuser and a blacked out roof!!
> View attachment 9168
> View attachment 9169


That diffuser is so nice. I'm just terrified it will melt.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

It was a quick 2 months just bought one. I'll do a writeup once I hack up/destroy/light on fire my nice new car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> It was a quick 2 months just bought one. I'll do a writeup once I hack up/destroy/light on fire my nice new car.


Welcome to the mod club!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> It was a quick 2 months just bought one. I'll do a writeup once I hack up/destroy/light on fire my nice new car.


I'm excited to get a review of it before I purchase it! I was concerned it wouldn't work on an NA car...glad you bit the bullet for me (H)


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 14 days to return, needless to say im going to make 100% sure it fits before I drill any holes, doubt theres any atlantis blue junkyard cruzes yet. Though I guess I could always hide a bumper under my shirt at the lordstown meet. Might need some bigger pockets though


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I have 14 days to return, needless to say im going to make 100% sure it fits before I drill any holes, doubt theres any atlantis blue junkyard cruzes yet. Though I guess I could always hide a bumper under my shirt at the lordstown meet. Might need some bigger pockets though


I know what you mean. These bolt on mods aren't really mods- I mean, you can always go back. Once you drill/cut/weld, you're in a whole new league.

I measured a few times before I picked a spot to put my Homelink, and even then, I hesitated for a minute at the drill press!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh I did some nasty mods on my last car....(bought all the red spray paint from advanced autoparts in SE Columbus to paint it,Used sewer pipe as part of an SRI, put a touch screen by hacking apart the dash plastic) that car was 2k$, not this time. Only the best for my baby this time.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

As a heads up for anyone who orders this, it appears the Korean model has a different bumper on the 2013's, so if you have a 13 you'll have to lie to them as I doubt they know the differences between foreign models (bought mine off as SK vendor)


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought one off of cruzester. Looks pretty awesome, so that is my springtime project + muffler delete y into duals with magna flow quad tips. Cant wait.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> I bought one off of cruzester. Looks pretty awesome, so that is my springtime project + muffler delete y into duals with magna flow quad tips. Cant wait.


Just confirming that you're aware that those exhaust tips on the diffuser are fake/if you route your exhaust through it it will melt the plastic...but more so why get this diffuser AND quad tips?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Just confirming that you're aware that those exhaust tips on the diffuser are fake/if you route your exhaust through it it will melt the plastic...but more so why get this diffuser AND quad tips?


It looks like there is a panel you can take off the back of the diffuser to allow for routing through it, but the melting issue probably would still exist.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

The diffuser I bought off of cruzester is different style than that one. It has square cut outs for the exaust. lt will look awesome.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

He has another for sale if anyone is interested?


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

ive got a rear snap in panel from a hyundai genesis that i replaced at work and it has dual cut outs, i set it up to the rear of my eco cruze bumper out of curiosity and it is the exact same size as the opening in the rear of my bumper, i plan to mod it to fit or snap into my cruze bumper ill get a pic up w/in the next week.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

how much are they? can he get more?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> View attachment 9295
> The diffuser I bought off of cruzester is different style than that one. It has square cut outs for the exaust. lt will look awesome.


I looked into getting this one, but after emailing the seller for measurements those openings are much too wide for a single tip like on the Flowmaster cat back. But I'd like to figure something out, either a diffuser with openings not as wide or new tips.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I purchased the korean diffuser .wanted to get a different look to that bumper.
comes handy in parking lots when I need to Identify my car from other silver cars ,also gives a lot of black colr to an all silver car. been thinking of other mods , but money has been to hard to come by .I LOVE 
the cruze for it' s good MPG though . So on a better note it comes down to what you or I prefer the look to be.
saw a really nice LTZ tinted ,blaked out roof ,and thumping bass.
personal choices..........................good luck on your build


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's another diffuser link I found:

PU Rear Bumper Dual Diffuser Spoiler Fit Chevy Cruze 2011 2012 Quadruple | eBay


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is my favorite so far and its OE!

2013 Korean Cruze 
(bodykit package is equivalant to the RS kit in America)

Trying to source a supplier that wont charge an arm and a leg...


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Here is my favorite so far and its OE!
> 
> 2013 Korean Cruze
> (bodykit package is equivalant to the RS kit in America)
> ...


Wow, that IS nice.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea the 13 bumper is different in korea both rs and non rs


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

heres the diffuser from the rear of a hyundai tiburon that i replaced, (thought it was a genesis but it was the front bumper i replaced on the genesis). It fits the eco cruze opening perfect, of course it will require slight modification to actually make it fit but its diffrent and thats what i do and i will be putting it onto my rear eco cruze bumper


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> heres the diffuser from the rear of a hyundai tiburon that i replaced, (thought it was a genesis but it was the front bumper i replaced on the genesis). It fits the eco cruze opening perfect, of course it will require slight modification to actually make it fit but its diffrent and thats what i do and i will be putting it onto my rear eco cruze bumper


This fits and follows the lines of the Cruze diffuser exactly??


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

the eco model yes, but it will require some mods to fit, this panel is designed to snap into the tiburon bumper. i havent had time to pull my bumper off , i just set it up to it and the line was dead on i was shocked. i want to wait till i get a damaged cruze bumper in to play/mod with before i cut mine up to make it fit.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> the eco model yes, but it will require some mods to fit, this panel is designed to snap into the tiburon bumper. i havent had time to pull my bumper off , i just set it up to it and the line was dead on i was shocked. i want to wait till i get a damaged cruze bumper in to play/mod with before i cut mine up to make it fit.


The rear bumper on the Eco is the same used on all Cruze models.

Keep us updated on your progress. I'm interested to see how it turns out.

Which Tib MY is it from?


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

evo77 said:


> The rear bumper on the Eco is the same used on all Cruze models.
> 
> Keep us updated on your progress. I'm interested to see how it turns out.
> 
> Which Tib MY is it from?


i do collision for a living, all cruze rear bumpers are not the same, the RS has a totally diffrent bumper, it has a plastic insert in it where the other models are similar to the eco. 07-10 tiburon


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Wow, that IS nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Yes indeed!!! wow!!!! love this one. Not too much just right!!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> i do collision for a living, all cruze rear bumpers are not the same, the RS has a totally diffrent bumper, it has a plastic insert in it where the other models are similar to the eco. 07-10 tiburon


I'm fully aware of the RS bumper. I was only referring to the base Cruze models (LS, LT, LTZ, Eco) which all share the same rear fascia (+ or - sensors).


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah but still no cutouts for the exhaust. 2 purposes of diffuser. 1st is exhaust cutouts. 2nd is added style.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

cruzster is askin $140 I think for the one like this


----------



## cruzester (Apr 26, 2011)

*Rear Dual Diffuser For Sale - Toronto & GTA*

I am selling my Rear Dual Diffuser. It will fit all Cruze modelz *except* the RS package.This is the smartest looking and best fit Diffuser for the Cruze. Brand new in box. Never installed, comes with all mounting hardware and can be painted to match. Christmas priced at $130. For pickup in Toronto. Cheers... [email protected]


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My diffuser will be at my house tomorrow, depending on when I get home, I'll see how it fits then install it Saturday if all is well. Very Impressed with shipping....took 2 days from korea via USPS when it got to US, I was expecting at least 2 weeks.









I cant even get things from inside the state in 2 days....


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Super!!!! wow, that's fast shipping right there.
Post pics when you hook it up. Do you still have the link where you got it?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

cronyjabrony said:


> yeah but still no cutouts for the exhaust. 2 purposes of diffuser. 1st is exhaust cutouts. 2nd is added style.


the function of a difuser is to break the air stream that whirls around the rear of the vehichle 
air from under air from over and air from each side of the vehichle cause a vortex creating drag .
the difuser breaks this drag off by disturbing the vacuum created by the smooth sufaces ..
note the bumps or distortions in the designs they do enhance the look also


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Super!!!! wow, that's fast shipping right there.
> Post pics when you hook it up. Do you still have the link where you got it?


Here's where I bought mine from For 2009 2012 Chevy Cruze Chevrolet Rear Bumper Dual Diffuser Spoiler New in Box | eBay

I cant wait to get home, have all sorts of fun car stuff waiting....late night internet shopping kills wallets


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Got it in today and started to put it on, first issue, you'll have to drill into your bumper reinforcement if you use the screws they came with. Not sure why you'd use the crappy wood screws though, I ended up going to home depot and buying some nuts, bolts, and washers. Heres a teaser with the diffuser along with my grafxwerks ;p I'll get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like that 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll have to see it in daylight before I'm convinced. It fits correctly though. It would be a lot easier to install with a second person though. Installation is simple enough but the only issue the bumper reinforcement gets in the way.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Any day light shots?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll get some tomorrow morning, I put it on when it was dark.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres some photos in cloud daylight (as good as itll get today)


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

That looks SO good. I just got my bumper replaced..but man I just want to drill into it now :th_coolio:


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Im not going to lie and say there aren't a few extra holes underneath it :banghead: but I like it so far


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

As long as it can withstand longish roadtrips, I'm contemplating. I just wouldn't want it to melt on the way to lordstown!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> As long as it can withstand longish roadtrips, I'm contemplating. I just wouldn't want it to melt on the way to lordstown!


Well, I average 2 2.5-3 hour trips a week so we will see Monday. Along with a 9.5 hour trip from Cleveland, Oh to Evansville, In, to Nashville TN next friday


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Well, I average 2 2.5-3 hour trips a week so we will see Monday. Along with a 9.5 hour trip from Cleveland, Oh to Evansville, In, to Nashville TN next friday


You are, in fact, the man!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks phat!!!!! now all u need is a lip spoiler and you're set! 
I found one for $100 painted and shipped!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Looks phat!!!!! now all u need is a lip spoiler and you're set!
> I found one for $100 painted and shipped!


Thats my next mod and then ill be done with the rear end unless i spring for some tailights, theres a company in the next major city southwest of me that sells them for that much so i'll probably get them there, we have a member that bought from them.



oMAHONEYo said:


> You are, in fact, the man!


So far so good on the 3 hour trip today i didnt leave any puddles of plastic


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Looks phat!!!!! now all u need is a lip spoiler and you're set!
> I found one for $100 painted and shipped!


I got the lip spoiler for $100 on Ebay and it fits great!Color match is dead on too.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

I hear ya! One quick question, did you mount it with adhesive 3M tape or did you have to drill holes to make it hold?


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

It came with four screws so I had to drill four holes but I also added a strip of 3M tape across the front to make it more secure.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok thanx for the info. ps Did u get little rubber pads that go before the screws?


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Ok thanx for the info. ps Did u get little rubber pads that go before the screws?


Yes,it came with rubber gaskets to seal the screws.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> Yes,it came with rubber gaskets to seal the screws.


Gotcha! Thats what I wanted to know! ) Thanx!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

hey why not add a lil light to the rear diffuser! 

Rear Garnish LED 2way Anti Dent Scrach 1ea for Chevrolet 08 12 Cruze | eBay


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

NuJerz2001 said:


> hey why not add a lil light to the rear diffuser!
> 
> Rear Garnish LED 2way Anti Dent Scrach 1ea for Chevrolet 08 12 Cruze | eBay


That can only be applied to the stock bumper. If you have a diffuser add-on of any kind it will not fit. It needs a flat surface.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh snap....you're right! Looks nice though.


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey NuJerz2001, Can you ask your buddy how he got that silver trunk bar "thingy" white? Is it new, or maybe a vinyl wrap? Thanks. Also, just took the plunge, bought a rear diffuser off of ebay for $100 bucks. Hopefully, it will work fine.


NuJerz2001 said:


> as promised...my friend's Cruze with an added lip spoiler, rear diffuser and a blacked out roof!!
> View attachment 9168
> View attachment 9169


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

On a side note. How did you guys attach these things? I dont want to use just screws. It seems like there should be a higher quality way to attach it. Thanks


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

3M tape + Screws


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

krinksta said:


> Hey NuJerz2001, Can you ask your buddy how he got that silver trunk bar "thingy" white? Is it new, or maybe a vinyl wrap?


Hey, actually that white bar thingy came with the car, factory made. 
I have it also check out the pic. I've never even seen a Euro Cruze with that bar being silver or chrome as it is in North America.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...bum493-cruze-2k11-lt-picture8796-pc088093.JPG


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

rmass09 said:


> Thats my next mod and then ill be done with the rear end unless i spring for some tailights, theres a company in the next major city southwest of me that sells them for that much so i'll probably get them there, we have a member that bought from them.
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good on the 3 hour trip today i didnt leave any puddles of plastic


Hey I know this is an old posting, but I haven't found much newer on here regarding the rear diffuser. The one that you installed is the one that I found online and I was wondering how it's held up over time?


----------

